# SAP



## cement (Dec 19, 2006)

I've heard it has already gone down in flames in NM because the vendors arent getting paid. same thing is happening here, and maintnenace is having trouble geting parts for the snowplows. any other agencies or companies that are having trouble with the latest "savior software"?


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't use it but we use PeopleSoft... Or as they call it here, "PeopleHard".


----------

